# Just bought these at Dollarama



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

9'×6.25" (125cm×15cm) medium resistance....$2.50
Both red AND blue are "medium" resistance, so I guess blue is for boys and red is for girls, maybe? Lol

I'm gonna open them and cut a single set of both for comparison...not expecting much, really...but hey, who knows? They might end up being good bb bands...









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

MW - let me know how those go. We've got similar at a discount sports store - and I'm concerned they're non-latex etc. great to hear your findings.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> MW - let me know how those go. We've got similar at a discount sports store - and I'm concerned they're non-latex etc. great to hear your findings.


I had the same concern as well...it should say non-latex on the packaging but it doesn't...however, it also doesn't have latex anywhere either...thought I'd take a shot anyway..

Will keep you posted!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> MW - let me know how those go. We've got similar at a discount sports store - and I'm concerned they're non-latex etc. great to hear your findings.


They don't have a powder coating... that's not a good sign..

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Sure you'll know pretty quick... or not.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I'm actually impressed....

They are really light so I cut them 1" to 3/4" tapered @ 8" and they put 1/4" steel on target at 33' with a nice flat trajectory. They throw BBs and 7mm airsoft REALLY fast.

Tomorrow I will be trying a double band set with the 1/4" steel....they should hit quite hard.

I'm going back to buy a few more packs because they are gonna be a great winter/indoor bandset alternative...and for the money you can't really go wrong..

Are they for hunting, or competitive target? Definately not...are they accurate and consistent enough to theoretically use them for those purposes...yes...but I only shot them for a short period...not sure the longevity yet.

These are great for plinking, and that's what I'm going to use them for...to save my TBG and SS black for hunting...

I think it's a great find for $2.50...but they not be for everyone...I'm poor 

MW

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm poor too, do you think these would be a good option for me? will that make this a poorer experience? I'm really looking for the poorest "poor man's shooting sport" experience I can have...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

In the grand scheme of things, none of us are poor. Granted some have more than other, but we are all living ok. We all have Slingshots, ammo, shoes on our feet and other toys. I've seen some of your homes (actually, both of yours via Google when I sent you stuff, I snoop!) and you live on nicer properties than I do if those addresses were correct and shooter nicer frames too.

It's all how we choose to spend our money and what we make of what we have.

With regards to those bands, how much cheaper are they considering their size vs TBG from eBay that comes in longer lengths? When I bought mine, it was dirt cheap.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

brucered said:


> In the grand scheme of things, none of us are poor. Granted some have more than other, but we are all living ok. We all have Slingshots, ammo, shoes on our feet and other toys. I've seen some of your homes (actually, both of yours via Google when I sent you stuff, I snoop!) and you live on nicer properties than I do if those addresses were correct and shooter nicer frames too.
> 
> It's all how we choose to spend our money and what we make of what we have.
> 
> With regards to those bands, how much cheaper are they considering their size vs TBG from eBay that comes in longer lengths? When I bought mine, it was dirt cheap.


In that aspect, I'm rich as ****!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I smell poor, have poor taste, make poor fashion choices, generally poor attitude. and everytime I sit in front of the 7/11 people try to give me sandwiches and pocket change, I'm just goin' with the flow.. when mum dies, I'm boned..


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

honorary pie said:


> I smell poor, have poor taste, make poor fashion choices, generally poor attitude. and everytime I sit in front of the 7/11 people try to give me sandwiches and pocket change, I'm just goin' with the flow.. when mum dies, I'm boned..


I steal my neighbor's flyers just so i can cut out pictures of food to lick...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

if you go to McDonald's and get a drink, slurp it then fill it up with ketchup, it's enough for about 30 red squirrel sandwiches on wonder bread, those cheap bands you got? might eat for a month on just the change in your neighbour's cup holder...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

honorary pie said:


> if you go to McDonald's and get a drink, slurp it then fill it up with ketchup, it's enough for about 30 red squirrel sandwiches on wonder bread, those cheap bands you got? might eat for a month on just the change in your neighbour's cup holder...


Squirrel, ketchup, bannock sandies...mmmmm....sounds like an item on the menu at Mic-MacDonalds

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

MW that natty on the right with blue bands looks pretty awesome...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> MW that natty on the right with blue bands looks pretty awesome...


Thanks Matt...that was my very first build...a sugar maple fork...really compact

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

honorary pie said:


>


Lol....exactly!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

brucered said:


> In the grand scheme of things, none of us are poor. Granted some have more than other, but we are all living ok. We all have Slingshots, ammo, shoes on our feet and other toys. I've seen some of your homes (actually, both of yours via Google when I sent you stuff, I snoop!) and you live on nicer properties than I do if those addresses were correct and shooter nicer frames too.
> 
> It's all how we choose to spend our money and what we make of what we have.
> 
> With regards to those bands, how much cheaper are they considering their size vs TBG from eBay that comes in longer lengths? When I bought mine, it was dirt cheap.


Dang..... I traded with Bruce too, I was wondering what that drone thing was hovering over the house!! My wife had on a bikini, not a bra and panties, bro! hahaha


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I once knew a guy that was so poor he couldn't pay attentionI agree with Brucered life is good I can almost always count on the Forum to lift my spirits


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I just spent my flyer collection (partially licked) on a pack of exercise bands. Happened to be on special so I my splurge on a McDonalds flyer....

Look same as yours MW (though different brand - came in a plastic tube red and blue with 2 smaller rings) - 100% stretch is pretty Impressive, also feels fairly zippy but not as much as TBG. Will also use for plinking only.


----------

